# Mouse batteries are low!



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's a tiresome message that I wish I could turn off. Out of perversity, I have continued to use the same batteries that the machine has been warning me about since Sunday. They're still functioning perfectly, but I have turned off in the neighbourhood of 50 warnings of mouse battery status and five appearances of an instruction sheet, showing me how to replace the batteries. Truly, I would like to use all batteries until they're exhausted--not just sort of exhausted.

I checked a few online threads about turning off the warning, but short of major hacks it appears impossible. Sure I could throw away some good batteries so I don't have to endure the messages but that seems perverse.

I don't really appreciate this sort of nanny approach to computer management,


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

damn. There are even liberals in your computer!

I would be interested in the same solution too. It seems when the mouse batteries reach 20% it goes nuts


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I seem to only get the warning once a day, and never i got the instructions popping up..


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Apologies--did not mean to put this thread in Mac Masters. Still getting that message though. Battery fine--warning messages making mouse dysfunctional.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Day 5. The mouse now auto-pauses some of my programs to tell me that it is going to run out of juice imminently. Mouse still functioning fine at more than 20 per cent of battery power.


----------

